# Dfw airport smoking lounge



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

The admirals club in Dfw terminal d has a smoking room . On the door is a sign saying 'pipe and cigar smoking forbidden'. What gives?


----------



## Paulharmo (Jan 2, 2012)

Well that's dumb. Seems akin to putting a "Third gear forbidden" sign on a road.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I see that quite often. I guess people think our stuff is more stinky.


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

jphank said:


> I see that quite often. I guess people think our stuff is more stinky.


I've always been of the opinion that cigars and pipes have an aroma, a smell. But cigarettes stink.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Reverse smokerism... I've been told in a bar full of people smoking nostril singeing cigarettes that I couldn't light up my stogie. Makes no sense :der:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

The only explanation I can think of is the sheer volume of smoke a cigar puts out. Cigarette smoke is thin and just kinda dissipates, and I'd assume the lounge isn't THAT well ventilated. Get 10 cigar smokers in there and you won't be able to see a thing, haha.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> Reverse smokerism... I've been told in a bar full of people smoking nostril singeing cigarettes that I couldn't light up my stogie. Makes no sense :der:


I for 1 try to be respectful of that and check with bar employees before I light up...Luckily i live in an area where its not too bad.

As far as this "lounge" I would have gone in and asked for more of an explanation. If I was unhappy with that then I may lodge a complaint and even try to send some email or written complaint to the airport. Then there is always social mediaoutlets to vent to to get more people aware to try to make a change. Will it work doubtful but its worth trying.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

jswaykos said:


> The only explanation I can think of is the sheer volume of smoke a cigar puts out. Cigarette smoke is thin and just kinda dissipates, and I'd assume the lounge isn't THAT well ventilated. Get 10 cigar smokers in there and you won't be able to see a thing, haha.


Sounds like a good time! :lol:


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I for 1 try to be respectful of that and check with bar employees before I light up...Luckily i live in an area where its not too bad.
> 
> As far as this "lounge" I would have gone in and asked for more of an explanation. If I was unhappy with that then I may lodge a complaint and even try to send some email or written complaint to the airport. Then there is always social mediaoutlets to vent to to get more people aware to try to make a change. Will it work doubtful but its worth trying.


No one servicing it. I'm tempted to chance a af Exquistos as a middle ground. Have one I my herf a dor...


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> Sounds like a good time! :lol:


A smokin' good time!

Ventilation could be a concern. At a So Cal Traveling Herf event we were partying with 100+ other people in a lounge with no ventilation. I needed to go to the bathroom to get some fresh air in there LOL


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

jphank said:


> A smokin' good time!
> 
> Ventilation could be a concern. At a So Cal Traveling Herf event we were partying with 100+ other people in a lounge with no ventilation. I needed to go to the bathroom to get some fresh air in there LOL


At Chattanooga Tweet-Up a couple of weeks ago I had to step outside a few times... First time that's happened!


----------



## trm (Dec 14, 2010)

I noticed that the first time I was in the Admirals Club in Terminal D and thought that was ridiculous. I mentioned that when I was called after letting my membership lapse, because that's not how the original smoking lounge in B was. 

A couple of years ago on my way to Argentina the club and smoking room were empty on a Sunday night, and I thought a nice Padron would put me in the right mind set for a 10+ hour flight. Went in, lit up, minding my own business, and of course was rudely interrupted by a disgusted AA employee who said if I didn't put it out I would be escorted out of the lounge by DFW police. But I was free to huff down as many Marlboros as I liked. They explained it as Cigar smoke is SOOOOO much more offensive to the delicate noses of these nicotine addicts, and that the ventilation system could not handle the immense and disgusting smoke of my cigar.

BTW, the Smoking Bear Lounge which is called a "cigar lounge" at Denver International Concourse C is cigar friendly.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

One of the few benefits of going through DIA is their lounge......Cigar friendly


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

trm said:


> I noticed that the first time I was in the Admirals Club in Terminal D and thought that was ridiculous. I mentioned that when I was called after letting my membership lapse, because that's not how the original smoking lounge in B was.
> 
> A couple of years ago on my way to Argentina the club and smoking room were empty on a Sunday night, and I thought a nice Padron would put me in the right mind set for a 10+ hour flight. Went in, lit up, minding my own business, and of course was rudely interrupted by a disgusted AA employee who said if I didn't put it out I would be escorted out of the lounge by DFW police. But I was free to huff down as many Marlboros as I liked. They explained it as Cigar smoke is SOOOOO much more offensive to the delicate noses of these nicotine addicts, and that the ventilation system could not handle the immense and disgusting smoke of my cigar.
> 
> BTW, the Smoking Bear Lounge which is called a "cigar lounge" at Denver International Concourse C is cigar friendly.


I was just sitting here thinking that I could've sworn cigars were allowed there... but I was thinking of the Denver Airport. ANY indoor smoking is surprising to me, to be honest. Of course, I've also been living in one of the most anti-tobacco states in the country for the past seven years. Pretty sure you're not allowed to even think about tobacco in a California airport.


----------



## trm (Dec 14, 2010)

asmartbull, I agree. The few times I've been able to kick back with a stick and a scotch before my flight have been great. And its funny to watch the people who come running in to suck down a heater after white-knuckling the last hour of their flight in, then are told there's a two drink minimum or somesuch.

TRM


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Same happened to me at the Seven Feathers Casino in Oregon.
Every where you look people were smoking cigarettes.
I pulled out a cigar, before I could get it cut, employees came running over telling me _cigars are not allowed! _They were looking at me like I was trying to smoke a rock in their casino!!


----------



## stephentx (Sep 3, 2012)

I honestly do not get the restriction. It is even posted on AA's website. I would join the Admiral's Club if they allowed cigar smoking.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

To be fair cigar smoke _is_ more intense than cigarette smoke. Cigar smoke has that heavy, cloying, muddy, earthy quality to it, whereas cigarette smoke is lighter and more fragrant smelling.

My opinion of course, but I think cigarette smoke smells way better than cigar smoke, though cigar smoke can smell pretty good if it's diluted, but if someone blew a fat cloud in my face I would choke.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

eNthusiast said:


> To be fair cigar smoke _is_ more intense than cigarette smoke. Cigar smoke has that heavy, cloying, muddy, earthy quality to it, whereas cigarette smoke is lighter and more fragrant smelling.
> 
> My opinion of course, but I think cigarette smoke smells way better than cigar smoke, though cigar smoke can smell pretty good if it's diluted, but if someone blew a fat cloud in my face I would choke.


I aughta detract RG from you with that blasphemy you just spewed! :twitch:

jk bro...


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

Hehehe... Lol.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

its the tobacco version of "everybody's turds stink.....but mine smell divine"


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I can see their reasoning. We have a pretty good ventilation system at my B&M, but you get 20-30 people in there all smoking cigars you can barely breathe. I'll usually wander around outside and smoke a cigar before a flight and if I dont get that opportunity I can live without for a few hours.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

eNthusiast said:


> To be fair cigar smoke _is_ more intense than cigarette smoke. Cigar smoke has that heavy, cloying, muddy, earthy quality to it, whereas cigarette smoke is lighter and more fragrant smelling.
> 
> My opinion of course, but I think cigarette smoke smells way better than cigar smoke, though cigar smoke can smell pretty good if it's diluted, but if someone blew a fat cloud in my face I would choke.


As I'm working to break my addition to cigarettes, I would say cigar smoke is a more pleasant smell than cigarettes. Even when I was smoking cigs, I never thought of the smoke as fragrant and pleasant.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

trm said:


> BTW, the Smoking Bear Lounge which is called a "cigar lounge" at Denver International Concourse C is cigar friendly.


There's a Tex-Mex restaurant called Mesa Verde in Concourse C at Denver International that serves good food, has a full bar, and let's me smoke my pipe/cigars. My wife and I have frequent layovers there when we travel. We bring a travel Scrabble board and play a few games, fill up on appetizers, and get a good buzz on before our flight. It's by far the nicest "smoking lounge" I've been in during my travels. If you've got a few hours to kill at DIA, it's worth finding.


----------



## Gatorfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Snagged said:


> There's a Tex-Mex restaurant called Mesa Verde in Concourse C at Denver International that serves good food, has a full bar, and let's me smoke my pipe/cigars. My wife and I have frequent layovers there when we travel. We bring a travel Scrabble board and play a few games, fill up on appetizers, and get a good buzz on before our flight. It's by far the nicest "smoking lounge" I've been in during my travels. If you've got a few hours to kill at DIA, it's worth finding.


Good info right there!


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

The airport in Nashville has a Graycliffe lounge....never bee in it though.


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

You guys are lucky. Neither ORD or DTW allow smoking anywhere in the concourse. Unfortunately for me 99% of all my travels take me through those airports.


----------

